# [configuraciÓn de red] [CERRADO]

## Theasker

A ver, tengo un problema al configurar la tarjeta de red ethernet, con la tarjeta wireless no hay ningun problema, este es el contenido del archivo /etc/conf.d/net

```
# ***************************************************

# Configuracion cable de eth0

# ***************************************************

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.69 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

dns_servers_eth0=( "195.235.113.3" "194.143.192.22" )

# ***************************************************

# Configuracion wireless

# ***************************************************

#essid_xxxxxxxxxx="TheaskerWiFi"

essid_ath0="TheaskerWiFi"

channel_ath0="3"

config_ath0=( "192.168.0.69 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_ath0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

dns_servers_ath0=( "195.235.113.3" "194.143.192.22" )

key_TheaskerWiFi="s:xxxxxxxxxxx"
```

la red wireless funciona perfectamente pero al hacer un ping con eth0 nada de nada.

----------

## elsdello

Hola buenas,

yo creo que el problema que tienes es que tienes la misma ip configurada para las dos interficies de internet, asi que cuando una esta up, la otra no puede estarlo, tienes dos soluciones.

Solucion 1

------------

Cambiar la ip de una de las dos interficies, poniendole la eth0 por ejemplo 192.168.0.70 en vez de 192.168.0.69

Solucion 2

------------

Antes de hacer funciona la interficie eth0, deshabilita la interficie ath0 eso se hace como root de la siguiente manera.

ifdown ath0

luego simplemente habilita la eth0

ifup eth0

puede ser necesario que la eth0 la tengas que deshabilitar y habilitar de nuevo, de la siguiente forma,

ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0

espero que te sirva.

I'm a friki

----------

## Theasker

Tienes razÃ³n, visto asi, pero solo uso una de las configuraciÃ³nes, me explico, ahora todo lo que es eth0 estÃ¡ comentado y uso ath0 porque me funciona, pero luego cuando hago mis pruebas para intentar hacer funcionar eth0, todas las lÃ­neas de ath0 las comento, para que sÃ³lo exista para el sistema eth0. Por lo que la ip no es el problema, antes de hacer mis pruebas hago:

```
/etc/init.d/net.ath0 stop
```

y luego

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

Espero q me haya explicado, soy muy malo con las explicaciones.

----------

## elsdello

Si que te explicas, aque si le haces un stop a la interficie o un ifdown, no es necesario que vayas comentando i descomentando las lineas.

Yo de ti probaria de hacer algunos pings internos en la misma red para ver si los ves

prueba de hacerlo en otro ordenador 

ping 192.168.0.2 (si es el caso)

luego al router 

ping  192.168.0.1

luego a las dns ping 195.235.113.3 i ping 194.143.192.22

si esto te funciona tendria que funcionarte el 

ping www.google.com

si esto no te funciona 

lspci y te miras que contraladora de ethernet tienes y comprueba que la tengas bien en tu kernel o correctamente cargada en los modulos.

Si no es asi simplemente añadelo y recompila el kernel.

suerte i ya me diras que tal ha ido la cosa.

----------

## esteban_conde

Ultimamente estoy algo espeso y a lo mejor no he entendido bien, tienes dos tarjetas en el mismo ordenador y con una quieres salir a internet y con la otra dar servicio a la lan, en ese caso las dos tarjetas deberan tener su correspondiente driver soportado como modulo o integrado en el kernel, una vez seguro de que esto es asi la tarjeta que salga a internet deberia tener una IP interna que no pertenezca a la lan ejemplo si la lan tiene 192.168.1.0/24 la tarjeta de internet podria tener 192.168.20.2 el router 192.168.20.1 con lo que los hosts de la lan deberian pertenecer a la red 192.168.1.0 la tarjeta de la lan 192.168.1.1 y esa direccion seria el gateway de todos los hosts.

Por ultimo y no menos importante deberas configurar NAT para que las dos tarjetas del ordenador se entiendan entre ellas. esta seria una regla valida.

 *Quote:*   

> /sbin/iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --out-interface eth0 --source 192.168.1.0/24 --jump MASQUERADE
> 
> 

 

De esta forma conecto un portatil que no tiene tarjeta wireless a traves del ordenador de casa.

----------

## Theasker

Gracias por todo eso xq no sabÃ­a como se hacÃ­a pero es mÃ¡s simple q todo eso:

-Tengo una tarjeta wireless con chip Atheros q funciona perfectamente para salir a internet contando a mi router zyxel, la historia, es que tengo el router al lado del ordenador y veo una chorrada tener q conectarme por wireless si puedo conectarme con cable a mi tarjeta ethernet (eth0) con chip Rhine-II, ya que la conexiÃ³n irÃ¡ mejor seguro.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> tarjeta ethernet (eth0) con chip Rhine-II

 

Entonces para que no haya ningun tipo de interferencia comenta todo lo relaccionado con la wireless en /etc/conf.d/net y añade solo la tarjeta Rhine-II eso si carga su modulo correspondiente pues si no no te la reconocerá.

Si tienes cargada la wireless en default quitala para que no interfiera en el arranque y añade la otra, de esa forma deberia no dar problemas.

Aunque creo que esto ya te lo han dicho mas o menos.

En cuanto lo de NAT debi poner el mensaje en otro post, pero me lie, supongo que lo vera el interesado y ojala le ayude.

----------

## Theasker

¿Cómo puedo comprobar si está bien cargado el módulo de la rhine-II, porque al menos al hacer un 

```
ifconfig eth0 up
```

 lo hace bien, aunque luego no funcione ni pueda hacer un simple ping al router y evidentemente, tampoco puedo hacer un ping a ningun dns

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Cómo puedo comprobar si está bien cargado el módulo de la rhine-II, porque al menos al hacer un
> 
> Código:
> 
> ifconfig eth0 up
> ...

 

Ejecuta ifconfig sin parametros.

Ejecuta route sin parametros.

Si lo que devuelven esos comandos es lo apropiado, probaria a hacer ping al gateway y a la direccion internet si es fija.

Caso contrario (no funciona el ping) como root /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart.

Para saber los modulos cargados el comando es lsmod, si en la salida no encuentras el que corresponde a tu tarjeta y no tienes el modulo compilado dentro del kernel, te toca compilar e instalar desde el kernel.

Si no sabes como se llama el modulo, lspci te dara algo de informacion sobre tus tarjetas.

He observado que los servidores DNS los tienes en /etc/conf.d/net.

A mi me funciona bien poniendolos en /etc/resolv.conf, si el archivo no existe crealo y pon las siguientes dos entradas en dicho archivo:

nameserver 195.235.113.3

nameserver 194.143.192.22

A ver si hay suerte y lo arreglas.

----------

## Theasker

aqui no veo q se cargue ningún módulo q se parezca a lo que sale en el lspci

lspci

```
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)
```

lsmod

```
wlan_wep                6656  1

snd_seq_midi            6944  0

snd_emu10k1_synth       6912  0

snd_emux_synth         29824  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         6272  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       6016  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_pcm_oss            36000  0

snd_mixer_oss          14464  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            29184  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6656  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                42960  8 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

svgalib_helper         11432  0

tuner                  55592  0

msp3400                27168  0

nvidia               4543444  12

bttv                  153396  0

video_buf              18948  1 bttv

ir_common              26372  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4744  1 bttv

tveeprom               13712  1 bttv

wlan_scan_sta          11520  1

snd_emu10k1           116672  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            18080  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

firmware_class          8064  2 bttv,snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         89380  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_bus            2944  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                61828  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_seq_device          7180  7 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_timer              17412  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8072  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            4352  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               7428  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd                    41316  13 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore               6752  1 snd

ath_rate_sample        11776  1

ath_pci                80928  0

wlan                  168132  5 wlan_wep,wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

ath_hal               190544  3 ath_rate_sample,ath_pci
```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

>  If you have a VIA "Rhine" based network card (Rhine-I (VT86C100A),      │  
> 
>   │ Rhine-II (VT6102), or Rhine-III (VT6105)), say Y here. Rhine-type       │  
> 
>   │ Ethernet functions can also be found integrated on South Bridges        │  
> ...

 

Mira a ver si lo tienes, si lo tienes seleccionado con <*> es logico que no salga con lsmod, pero si no esta en ninguna de las dos formas, entonces empieza por ahi.

----------

## Theasker

bueno lo he mirado y en vez de como mÃ³dulo, lo tengo cargado directamente en kernel:

```
CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_NAPI=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

```

pero luego en lsmod no sale nada, lo tengo q cargar mejor como mÃ³dulo?, algo hago mal

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> pero luego en lsmod no sale nada, lo tengo q cargar mejor como mÃ³dulo?, algo hago mal
> 
> 

----------

## Theasker

no se muy bien q cambios hice, pero reescribi todo el /etc/conf.d/net, en el kernel no cambié nada, pero reinicié el servicio y ahora funciona, no se muy bien decir el porqué pero funciona.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda

----------

